# new live rock problems



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Going on the advice of the LFS guy I bought a big chunk of Tonga live rock. That was supposed to help balance the alkalinity and the ph. I uploaded a picture of it to my gallery.
Within 36 hours, I had a major diatome and cynobacteria bloom. The live rock was supposed to be cured, and it did not smell bad. It smelled like seawater.
My three snails have also quit moving. I think they are dead.
My tank looks like crap. 
What did I do wrong this time?

75 gallon FOWLR

Temp 79.1
PH 8.12
Salinity 1.026
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0 - 5ppm (somewhere between)
Calcium 420
phosphorus 0
KH 12.3
Alkalinity 4.35

I am working on bringing the temp down. My ph meter also tests temp and I discovered that there is a 4 degree difference between the temperature in the sump, where my heater is, and the temp in my tank. It was up to 82 degrees. I suspect my led light is heating the tank.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Doesnt matter how cured that live rock is when its at the store, it'll still go through some form of die off on the rock when it changes tanks. Run and get some macro algae and do some water changes to help bring down the bad levels. Be sure there is adeqate flow over your sand bed and be patient and the problem will subside.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

your numbers are in line. Assume, you just added a very large fish to your tank, (biologicals) in a sense that is what you have done. If its cured, it has a bunch of critters alive in it, and your system was only stable for the critters that you have in it, its kinda like adding to large a fish at one time. Take it easy, leave it for a week. Don't do anything unless you see bad numbers rise up.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

I haven't seen evidence of hitchhikers, but that doesn't mean they aren't there. Because my snails don't particularly care if the lights are on or off, I am putting the tank on extended night. The blue lights are on for the timer cycle, but I am leaving the white lights off. It is Alaskan winter in my tank.
I am having a difficult time in maintaining my interest in this. $1500 and no fish and three probably dead snails. And the tank looks horrible. I know this hobby takes patience, but seeing my tank get worse every day and not being able to do anything makes me very upset. And you have no idea how much of an understatement that is.
Actually, I would get more enjoyment out of throwing a sledgehammer through the whole mess.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You've got more stuff in your tank than I do. Yoru tank should be able to handle more than mine. Sometimes keeping it simple adds up. I think your trying to do to much at one time. You should add all the Rock at one time, this cures it all at the same rate, and all that your tank needs at the time. I looked at the pics, they don't look all that bad. What were you hoping for in the first month?
This is why we do what we do. you will get there, I promise you.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> You've got more stuff in your tank than I do. Yoru tank should be able to handle more than mine. Sometimes keeping it simple adds up. I think your trying to do to much at one time. You should add all the Rock at one time, this cures it all at the same rate, and all that your tank needs at the time. I looked at the pics, they don't look all that bad. What were you hoping for in the first month?
> This is why we do what we do. you will get there, I promise you.
> 
> View attachment 1248


Actually I thought my expectations for the first month were in line. I did think that by now I would at least have fish, since it has been set up for four months. I have had a total of 9 fish, all of which died.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

But you have not let the tank settle. you keep doing something to it....... At what point do we say, looks good I'll leave it alone? Other than what I see from your tank shot. It really does look in good shape, besides the algae bloom. And, the fact it looks like your going to be adding more Rock to the tank again sometime. There does not appear to be enough to me. ?? Other than that, throw a fish in there!! Its time again. The diatoms are not going to kill the fish, and your numbers are in line.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

There is a saying in the reefing comminity..Only Bad Things Happy Fast in a Reef System..it takes time..my reef tank is 4 years old and i still do not consider it a mature reef tank..you have to have alot of patience in this hobby.

Rick


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> But you have not let the tank settle. you keep doing something to it....... At what point do we say, looks good I'll leave it alone? Other than what I see from your tank shot. It really does look in good shape, besides the algae bloom. And, the fact it looks like your going to be adding more Rock to the tank again sometime. There does not appear to be enough to me. ?? Other than that, throw a fish in there!! Its time again. The diatoms are not going to kill the fish, and your numbers are in line.


From October 31st til December 19th, I did nothing to the tank. I just let it sit. The on the 19th I got two yellowtail blue damsels for my birthday, which was the 21st. Both damsels died on my birthday.
Since then, I discovered that the API test kit for PH was not even close. It still tests much higher than the ph meter I bought. 7.0 reads as 8.0. Also, the swing arm hydrometer was testing way lower than the actual salinity level. Hydrometer said 1.022 when the salinity was actually 1.026. Considering I kept adding salt to try to push the level up to 1.024, most likely the salinity level at some point was over 1.030. I did discover that the hydrometer was incapable of registering a level beyond 1.0225. I mixed a batch very salty and the hydrometer still read between 1.022 and 1.023. So it, and the inaccurate liquid tests, plus a number of mistakes I now know I was making killed the fish.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> There is a saying in the reefing comminity..Only Bad Things Happy Fast in a Reef System..it takes time..my reef tank is 4 years old and i still do not consider it a mature reef tank..you have to have alot of patience in this hobby.
> 
> Rick


I planned to wait for a couple of years before I converted to a reef so........2 years plus 4 years and still not have a tank worth looking at. I may never see it. I have a visual disability that will eventually leave me blind.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

If you experienced a Diatom Bloom after adding Live Rock I would suspect your added Live Rock had Phosphate in it. Remove your new Live Rock now. Start making 20% (to avoid shock) water changes every day for two weeks and your phosphate should be gone. If you want to test your rock for phosphate, place it in clean sea water in a plastic bucket, strongly aeriate it and test the water for phosphate after a week.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> If you experienced a Diatom Bloom after adding Live Rock I would suspect your added Live Rock had Phosphate in it. Remove your new Live Rock now. Start making 20% (to avoid shock) water changes every day for two weeks and your phosphate should be gone. If you want to test your rock for phosphate, place it in clean sea water in a plastic bucket, strongly aeriate it and test the water for phosphate after a week.


Unless my Salifert phosphate test is also giving false readings, my tank tests 0 for phosphates. My aquarium water comes from my well and it is almost as pure as RO water. 
No silicates, no iron, 80ppm for TDS, no calcium, no phosphates. I have my water tested frequently by the swimming pool company.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No, your diatom bloom is form adding new rock to the tank, thats all. It to will go away, buy itself. Now back to your issues. A FOWLR tank can run with SG at 1.017 through 1.025, now with that said, go get more fish!! You will lose some, thats just going to happen, if I had o count how many dies in my tanks, wholly crap!! Some just do not acclimate, some do. Yours, well, chalk it up to learning. Now go get it done. There is nothing wrong with the tank now. !!! You have fixeds the issues needing fixed. Time for fish!


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> No, your diatom bloom is form adding new rock to the tank, thats all. It to will go away, buy itself. Now back to your issues. A FOWLR tank can run with SG at 1.017 through 1.025, now with that said, go get more fish!! You will lose some, thats just going to happen, if I had o count how many dies in my tanks, wholly crap!! Some just do not acclimate, some do. Yours, well, chalk it up to learning. Now go get it done. There is nothing wrong with the tank now. !!! You have fixeds the issues needing fixed. Time for fish!


One thing I learned is I don't know enough about sick fish to tell what is wrong with it in time to treat it, so, I am setting up a 29 gallon qt tank. It hasn't cycled yet and probably wont for at least 3 more weeks. Ammonia level is rising but the nitrite level still hasn't changed. I am feeding the tank with a few small cocktail shrimp to start the cycle.


----------



## jJennings (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi there.
What do you mean by live rock? I'm new to the tank world. So can you give me an explanation please?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

jJennings said:


> Hi there.
> What do you mean by live rock? I'm new to the tank world. So can you give me an explanation please?


What Is Live Rock - Why Is It Used In Saltwater Aquariums?


----------

